# What is the best materials to test how much damage your ammo will penetrate a target. Example rabbit.



## Zarstorm (Jun 21, 2020)

I am a Noob and I am trying to figure out what materials I have around the house I could use to see how much damage/penetrate my ammo would do to a target, like a rabbit etc...


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

We like shooting at aluminium cans or soup cans for target shooting. They make a great noise. When we hunt the slingshot kills with blunt force.


----------



## Zarstorm (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A metal can filled with water is one of my standards. A clean pass through usually means that it will take a squirrel dove and rabbits 
Although it's just as important to deliver a clean head shot. Happy Hunting and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great question


----------



## Zarstorm (Jun 21, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> A metal can filled with water is one of my standards. A clean pass through usually means that it will take a squirrel dove and rabbits
> Although it's just as important to deliver a clean head shot. Happy Hunting and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Zarstorm (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Some seem to use coconuts as relevant testing material, albeit that their "research" appears to be more focused on zombies than critters.... anic:

The cool thing about coconuts is that you can eat them once you're done with testing, assuming that you did not use lead ammo, that is. <_<


----------



## Zarstorm (Jun 21, 2020)

Good point and funny at the same time


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

I've always used a soup can, if the ball penetrates the thick soup can it should kill small game. E.g: Rabbits, Ducks, Pest Birds etc. providing you make a good shot. Head shots/base of the neck shots on rabbits. Head, neck and upper-chest shots on ducks (only upper chest if the ball was to drop in lower than anticipated shouldn't aim there). And I personally only chest shoot pest birds as the birds I shoot are Indian Myna and Starling birds so their body is small enough to put it out cold with a body shot.


----------



## Zarstorm (Jun 21, 2020)

That helps thanks


----------

